# Clan Raukaan:Iron Hands Supplement Rumor



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> This is from the November White Dwarf, Clan Raukaan is an Iron Hands codex supplement set for digital release in November. Here are some of the details mentioned
> -Iron Hands companies are named after the clans of Medusa, and Clan Raukaan is the largest of these.
> -Battles vs chapters arch rival- The Slaanesh Prince the Saphire King
> ...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll get it for the fluff. God damn it i want information on the Medusan Skywar! 

I don't see is changing my Iron Hands at all if im honest unless it gives genuine bonuses to my Iron Hands beyond the CT. But I'll wait until I see it, look how many times WSs were the first supplement time and time again, then we get Imperial Fists instead.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh to be an Iron Warriors player right now! Getting all the loves from GW and FW. About bloody time too! 

This whole "Company" suppliments has me a little miffed though. Do they really think they will end up doing more than one Suppliment per chapter. Be nice if they could get around to doing some God Specific books for Chaos as well. Because you know, since they've got that Black Legion dex that people were crying out for for years out of the way....

But no really, IH suppliment good to see. If they do it well.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

they better do that terminator in squad thing i seem to remember the Ironhands doing. . .

wow, talk now that i said it can you imagine trying to challenge a squad like that with out a dedicated close combat guy?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think they retconned that in the new Dex. It used to be they did that because the IH didn't have many of TDA because of the beatdown they got during the HH. Now it's not the case apparently.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> I think they retconned that in the new Dex. It used to be they did that because the IH didn't have many of TDA because of the beatdown they got during the HH. Now it's not the case apparently.


It's not been retconned, it's just hasn't been mentioned since the Index Article, so it's not out of the realms of possibility it may make a return via supplement, but I doubt it since that's a Space Dog thing now.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see what they come up with for the Sallies, I'd love a 1st Co. Firedrakes supplement, but they'll probably do one of the other companies. Also the individual company approach, could mean that some of the other codexes that I thought wouldn't be bale to have a supplement, like DA's, could end up getting one.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I wonder if anything will be familiar from _Wrath of Iron_, or will we see the usual total disconnect between BL and the codex writers?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice artwork.

Although that bionic arm looks a little, _scrawny_ to me......


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I wonder if anything will be familiar from _Wrath of Iron_, or will we see the usual total disconnect between BL and the codex writers?


lets assume there familiar with Wrath of Iron, what would that mean?


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Nice artwork.
> 
> Although that bionic arm looks a little, _scrawny_ to me......


Stunning artwork, but other way round for me, the arm looks perfect, but the head?? Not sure, something is just not right about it.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I wonder if anything will be familiar from _Wrath of Iron_, or will we see the usual total disconnect between BL and the codex writers?


Now now, GW seems to have been in contact with AD-B a good amount for the Black Legion supplement, and the first book in that series of his hasn't even come out yet.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

This is the 2nd time they have done art with an Iron hand who's bionic arm looks like it was built for a 12 year old girl.

Do they even lift?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The question about the arm does seem to be a re-accuring one. I don't have a massive problem with it. I assume it's made to be able to fit inside the armour should it need to.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

just leaving this here 



> via GWdigital editions
> Hey everyone,
> Welcome to your weekly look into the world of Games Workshop Digital Editions. Today, we take a look at the next codex supplement coming to an iPad near you! (Or a phone, tablet, computer or eReader.)
> 
> ...


http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/clan-raukaan.html

edit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aVzm4rlDCBY


----------

